# Do people call you 'special'?



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Do people call you "special" because of your SA issues? If so, do you hate it?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Damn I should have read before voting. I don't want to be called special because of my SA. But it would be nice to be called special in general, but no one does.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ape in space said:


> Damn I should have read before voting. I don't want to be called special because of my SA. But it would be nice to be called special in general, but no one does.


You're special.


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nope!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Yes. I hate it. :bash


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

My boyfriend calls me special in a... mentally disabled kind of way <.< *loathes him* otherwise... no one calls me special... which is a good thing, right? xD


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nekomata said:


> no one calls me special... which is a good thing, right? xD


Right. :yes


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Not because of SA but because I have Asperger's.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm speshual!!!!!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I've been called special, but because the lady thought I was mentally retarded. Good times.


----------



## Lawn (Feb 14, 2012)

I hope not.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Occasionally in the past, both as a compliment (used to get grouped in with all the socially inept ‘gifted’ kids, so the label is inevitable) and an insult (the latter mostly when I was at a special school, by people who were far more ‘special’ than me); I don't like either use of the word.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Nah, my friends and family are quite understanding of my problems which I'm very greatful of.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

There are a few who have called me "special" but most don't. They say it in a condescending tone that I just hate. "You're a 'SPECIAL' member of the family", etc.

Shut the frig up, will ya?!?


----------

